# Pork Butt and Smoke



## bones1948 (Oct 12, 2012)

How long into the smoke will the pork butt absorb the smoke?  I was having problems getting the smoke going.  If the pork butt was on the smoker for 3 hours before I got the smoke going will it still absorb the smoke?

Bones


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bones1948 said:


> How long into the smoke will the pork butt absorb the smoke?  I was having problems getting the smoke going.  If the pork butt was on the smoker for 3 hours before I got the smoke going will it still absorb the smoke?
> 
> Bones


I usually keep the smoke going for about 6 hours into the smoke.  If you got it going 3 hours in then you probably got about three hours worth in the meat, after six hours your just pouring smoke onto the surface. 

What type of equipment are you using?  Maybe we (SMF) can help you get it going sooner.

Bill


----------



## meatinc (Oct 12, 2012)

Meat will typically only absorb smoke flavor until the internal temp hits 145F.  After that very little smoke flavor is added to the meat.  Why is it taking so long to get the smoke in the pit?  What are you cooking on?


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 13, 2012)

meatinc said:


> Meat will typically only absorb smoke flavor until the internal temp hits 145F.  After that very little smoke flavor is added to the meat.  Why is it taking so long to get the smoke in the pit?  What are you cooking on?


 Unfortunately not so.


PGSmoker64 said:


> I usually keep the smoke going for about 6 hours into the smoke.  If you got it going 3 hours in then you probably got about three hours worth in the meat, after six hours your just pouring smoke onto the surface.
> 
> What type of equipment are you using?  Maybe we (SMF) can help you get it going sooner.
> 
> Bill


Pouring smoke on the surface is adding smoke flavor.


Bones1948 said:


> How long into the smoke will the pork butt absorb the smoke?  I was having problems getting the smoke going.  If the pork butt was on the smoker for 3 hours before I got the smoke going will it still absorb the smoke?
> 
> Bones


The smoke ring formation will stop at 140°F, the meat will pick up smoke flavor for as long as it is in the smoke. Trust me on this one, I have over smoked ribs before.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you still using the Webber 18.5?Been a long time since i have used one like that, but don't understand how your not getting smoke if you are putting the wood directly on the charcole.I am sorry but can not find the set up picture or link to the setup someone else did. But they formed a doughnut of charcole with wood chunks placed along the top and inside of the charcole doughnut. They have a break in the ring, like someone took a bite out of the doughnut. They then light about 8-10 coals and set on top of one end of the broken ring. From what they had posted this gave them several hours of smoke and constant heat.Smoke ring stops at 140 degrees, but the meat will absorb smoke the entire time.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 14, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> Unfortunately not so.
> 
> *Pouring smoke on the surface is adding smoke flavor.*
> 
> The smoke ring formation will stop at 140°F, the meat will pick up smoke flavor for as long as it is in the smoke. Trust me on this one, I have over smoked ribs before.


Cliff, if you keep pouring smoke on the surface it will eventually add TOO much smoke and turn the meat, or at least the surface, bitter....


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 14, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> Unfortunately not so.
> 
> Pouring smoke on the surface is adding smoke flavor.
> 
> The smoke ring formation will stop at 140°F, the meat will pick up smoke flavor for as long as it is in the smoke. *Trust me on this one, I have over smoked ribs before*.





PGSmoker64 said:


> Cliff, if you keep pouring smoke on the surface it will eventually add TOO much smoke and turn the meat, or at least the surface, bitter....


Yes, I believe I said this in my post. The ribs were not bitter, however, just way too smokey and inedible.


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 14, 2012)

*WOW, can't believe what I am reading. TOO MUCH SMOKE?*

*Everything I cook is cooked entirely with wood and is not bitter or too smokey.*

*You might be cooking with too strong of a wood for your taste or using uncured wood which will cause too much smoke. Or you might need more air flow in your cooker. Also, bitter taste comes from creosote caused by improper burn, which causes too much smoke.*

*So many variables, but once you get it tuned in properly, and achieve the TBS, it will make all the difference in the outcome.*


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 14, 2012)

Rubbin Butts said:


> *WOW, can't believe what I am reading. TOO MUCH SMOKE?*
> 
> *Everything I cook is cooked entirely with wood and is not bitter or too smokey.*
> 
> ...


*YES believe it!*

Usually happens when using charcoal and wood chunks, the problem is a slow burn with the charcoal and too much wood.  

I also cook in an offset using wood for fuel and have no problem with too much smoke, I keep a small hot fire at all times And just for the record I only oversmoked the meat once and, yes, I was using charcoal and wood chunks.


----------

